# Spoo...how to train new puppy with small dog



## Prissy'sDestiny (Mar 31, 2009)

I am new here and we recently brought home an 11 week old standard poodle. He was getting along great with our 5 pound Yorkie, but now he wants to run at her and knock her over, grab her by her collar, mouth her. I think he is playing but, he is 19 pounds and could hurt her. Today when we were out he was on a leash so I would have control. This worked well. If anyone has any advice I would appreciate it. He is extremely intelligent. He sits, come and releases on command. We have crate trained him and he only has had one accident inside. He is very easy to groom. Walks well on leash and will play fetch tirelessly.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Is the smaller dog growling/snapping at the pup? If the Yorkie isn't putting manners on the pup, it will probably fall to you. I'd have the puppy wear a short leash in the house (under supervision!!) and decide on a cue word or phrase, like "too rough!" ... when the puppy is too rough with the smaller dog, say "too rough!" and pick up the leash and end the play for a short period. Then say "ok, go play!"

Aren't poodles great? Do you have pics yet?


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

I've been wondering myself how I'm gonna juggle the same thing with two submissive minis and an upcoming spoo puppy. 

I can only guess the same way I taught my girl to not chase the cats (also gentle, never swatted or hissed), tether tether tether, exercise (physical and mental) and alternative/acceptable 'toys'...lots of them.

However, the size difference isn't that big and cats are far more agile and quick. A spoo and a yorkie...wow. Tether, close supervision and crat when you can't.

Pictures please! Would love to see their size difference, must be sooo cute.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I had the same problem with my Mini, who weighs about 12 lbs and my son's Goldendoodle, who weighs about 65 lbs. The trouble is - they don't know they are different. Lucy thinks she is 65 lbs like Cooper. I just supervised them in the house for a few months. Cooper is a bit of a maniac still and I didn't want him knocking her off the deck. I have only let them play together outside for a month or so. They have mostly been fine. They got into a few "fights" over a ball, but I just yelled at Cooper and he calmed down. It might have been Lucy's fault, but as you say, a big dog can hurt a little dog by accident - so it was Cooper who got yelled at. 

If I had to do it again, I would do it gradually and make sure they are fine in the house before you let them outside. Dogs are always more energetic outside.


----------

